# Michigan Snow



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and Chelsie digging in the snow

Chelsie thinks snow tastes good

Cazzie and Chelsie with snow faces


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The second pic with the tongue is priceless!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are so adorable. Do you get a lot of the lake effect snow where you are Suzy?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought you were in Florida for the winter, Sue! Can you believe how COLD it is? 
Chelsea is growing up into a beauty!!! They both look so adorable and happy. I love the one of Chelsea's tongue!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I took the girls out last night and Betzie came in with ice stuck to her muzzle...it was cute. It is freezing here 8 with a windchill of like -13......why do we have to live here why not florida or somewhere warmer.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

How cute....Hey Kim glad we don't get all that snow. Of course you did get lucky this year...freak accident! LOL!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Too cute Suzy!

I think we west Michiganders have way more snow than you guys! Gotta love that lake effect! Sophie absolutely loves the snow! She bounds like a bunny or tunnels her face in it. Every time DH goes out to shovel she cries and wants to be out there with him. On Christmas Eve we usually stay over at the in-laws who live one county over (Ottawa). We are supposed to get our next big 5-10 inches over Christmas Eve...woohoo! Will try to get pics of Sophie in the really deep stuff!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cute!!! They sure do love the snow!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Your little white Havs will disappear in all that snow!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos. Look at little Chelsie all grown up - she's a beauty. I love Cazzie's smirk in the 3rd photo. You have the same problem I do - losing your dogs in the snow!!! They blend right in.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Just too cute!

Could you send a little snow down to NC?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww, Suzy..they are just adorable!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I forgot how cold Michigan snow is!!! I had this great idea of taking pics tonight when we got here in Michigan and the pups HATED it and there was no way i was going back in to get the camera and take my hands out of my pockets! Belle was shivering and wanted up on me, Dash kept falling over and jumping to get his feet off it. Dora remembered it and loved and went nose first sniffing around. I remember why I left this cold place!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I forgot how cold Michigan snow is!!! I had this great idea of taking pics tonight when we got here in Michigan and the pups HATED it and there was no way i was going back in to get the camera and take my hands out of my pockets! Belle was shivering and wanted up on me, Dash kept falling over and jumping to get his feet off it. Dora remembered it and loved and went nose first sniffing around. I remember why I left this cold place!!!


I'm laughing at this picture--wish you could have video'd it. Ha, Ha, especially Dash trying to get his feet off the snow. ound: Too funny!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- me and DH are enacting the no visiting people who are north of us after October rule after this! I had this memory of the snow being fun and fluffy and I would be taking all kinds of pics. It is icy and horrible and my entire body hurts! Dash kept slipping around and he wanted out right away. Belle wanted nothing to do with it and wont stop shivering. And me and DH are arguing who has to take the dogs for a final potty! At least I get a white Christmas


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

carohav said:


> Just too cute!
> 
> Could you send a little snow down to NC?


 *I will take a few inches maybe 8 or so.* ound:
*Next time I am in Statesville I am calling you Carohav. I would love to visit you and your havs. I had NO idea a breeder lived this close to me. Glad to have you.*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Sheri- me and DH are enacting the no visiting people who are north of us after October rule after this! I had this memory of the snow being fun and fluffy and I would be taking all kinds of pics. It is icy and horrible and my entire body hurts! Dash kept slipping around and he wanted out right away. Belle wanted nothing to do with it and wont stop shivering. And me and DH are arguing who has to take the dogs for a final potty! At least I get a white Christmas


Amanda, I've always thought that those who post saying they miss the snow and want some have forgotten what having snow really means! You just proved me right!!!!

BTW, you're in Michigan?????? Where and for how long?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzy...

My brother Michael lives in Michigan and was making fun of me whinning about ALL of the snow we got here in Oregon!  He said "THAT'S NOT SNOW!!!!!"

If I give you his address will you go punch him for me???ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We're getting more snow today. What is this, Grand Rapids???? (Insider Michigan joke.)

This is a White Christmas overload.

We're sticking around for DH's family Christmas party...his sister is coming from Maine and he gets all sentimental...I'm saying enough with the sentiment, time to go back to Florida. We'll catch your sis the next time around!!

:biggrin1:


I will try to get more snow pics tomorrow. Dark out already at 4:30 here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- you are completely correct! I had these good memories that quickly left. Dash is loving the farm here though, offleash and eating the snow and chasing the cats! We are in east lansing for a few days then ann arbor for a few. Unfortunately not long but I would like to get out of here before the predicted freezing rain! Just driving around okemos and EL has scared me enough!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay just have to totally correct myself on Dash. He at first didn't like the snow, but now he is the snow eating, racing thru it kind of boy that hasn't looked back to think about California. Belle still is miserable but Dash is more than making up for her. He keeps going to the hotel door and sitting next to it to say he has to go outside AGAIN! You let him out and he runs straight for hte big banks. Yesterday, my sweet father in law took the shovel out to make more trails. Dash thought that was a good idea and jumped into the big snow banks trying to play with the whippet. Luckily he has a nice coat and the snow doesnt seem to stick to him that bad. But with his black hair he looks like he looks so adorable under some fresh snow. I just love how these guys live in the moment and next time I am out in the snow, I am going to try and be them and not think about how wet my socks are!

Dora was the same old loving snow hound. She loves to put her face in it and run around bringing half the snow she sniffed in her mouth. She missed the snow!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Jill- you are completely correct! I had these good memories that quickly left. Dash is loving the farm here though, offleash and eating the snow and chasing the cats! We are in east lansing for a few days then ann arbor for a few. Unfortunately not long but *I would like to get out of here before the predicted freezing rain!* Just driving around okemos and EL has scared me enough!


Too late! We had another 3 inches of snow last night and then freezing rain with a light rain coming down since then :suspicious: I have to assume you had the same.

Sue, Tess is with you - who needs sentiment? Let's head for the sun!!!

Amanda, if you have any free time (I know that's rare during the holidays) I'd love to get together and can easily get to Ann Arbor.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Cute, cute pictures!


----------

